
AWS Elastic Beanstalk Survival Guide: Introduction - p0larboy
https://medium.com/aws-elastic-beanstalk-survival-guide/chapter-1-introduction-8b3ef79d3395
======
mattkrea
I would strongly recommend people steer clear of Elastic Beanstalk with
Docker. Every 20 or so days I have to completely terminate all of my instances
as commands begin to fail. This didn't seem to happen as much when the
projects we have on Elastic Beanstalk were under heavier development (10-15
deploys per day) but it seems like the instances go stale.

